# Taurus 9mm 24/7



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I was in Houston yesterday and ended up going by the GRB Gunshow. I was not looking for anything special but ran across a new Taurus 24/7 in 9mm. Now, I am not a 9mm guy so buying one feels very un-natural for me. But I picked up the 24/7 and man does it feel great in my hand. I decided that the price of $359 was not too bad and the fact that it came with two 17 round mags was a plus as well. Now I have a gun that I can plink with when with my son who likes the 9mm. It will also serve to replace the Kel-Tec 9mm that is my current bedside gun. I like that this 24/7 has an accessory rail that I can attach my X2 flashlight onto for things that go bump in the night. 

Who here has the 24/7 in 9mm and what kind of experiences have you had with them??? This is my 3rd Taurus product and the others have been nothing but great. I hope this one follows suit.

tex


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't own the gun but the feel of a gun means a lot to me. I have found that I shoot a lot better with one that feels good to the grip. Hope it all works out for you and good luck with your new gun.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I was about the buy one in .45 before I decided to save up and get the USPt .45. They are really neat little guns! For how many rounds they hold they are damn comfortable and compact(considering). I also love the trigger on them. Another thing I liked was the safety. It is almost like you can carry cocked and locked with no exposed hammer. The one I was looking at was the two tone with the stainless slide. They are sure good looking guns! I hope you enjoy it. You should post some pics and a range report when you get a chance! It seems like all the owners of the 9mm and .40 have been very pleased but I have heard some feeding problems with some of the .45 models.


----------

